# IH 504 Tachometer cable



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

Needing to hear from someone with experience changing the tachometer cable, and the drive gear. I read that one person had trouble getting the new gear to work in the existing housing. I would like to order a new gear, but can't quite swallow the housing price, (the gear is bad enough) I've only found one place that sells these items, and they need some competition. 

I appreciate your suggestions, and advice. As I get farther into this, I'm sure to have other questions.

Thanks.

cey146


----------



## welch88 (May 22, 2013)

I just replaced my farmall 300 cable and gear. The cables are cheap from Steiner tractor parts (u can order online). The cheapest I've found the gears is from the Case IH dealer. If you ask, I know they can order u just the gear(no housing). Check with your local IH dealer, they can help you out with the gear.


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks welch88. I have an email in to my local IH dealer. The drive gear part # is 369695R91, and they are now mostly plastic, as compared to this one being mostly steel. The prices I'm finding are in the $60-80 range. I've found that there are several lengths of tachometer cables listed for this model. If I choose one which is a couple inches longer, it will give me some slack in it. The cables are in the $16-60 range. I've not been able to locate the serial #, and do not no what year the tractor was made. I've checked both sides of the clutch housing, and see no number which matches up with those listed as possible serial # ranges. Is there another way to identify the model year? Were the loaders on these tractors standard options, or are they aftermarket add-ons? Mine has a loader, which I just made a successful rebuild of the big cylinders. No leaks, now!!


----------



## welch88 (May 22, 2013)

Gas or diesel?? IH usually offered factory FEL options. As for the serial numbers not being on the clutch housing, I really don't know. Maybe if you posted some god pics on this thread somebody could help out. 

Is your TACH gear housing the old die cast or the new housing with the gear stop (little piece of metal that keeps gear from coming out of housing). If it's the old housing the new gear won't fit. If it is the new housing with the gear stop it will be fine. If you have the old housing you must either buy the new housing or make the diameter of the new gear smaller. The new housing was just discontinued from CASE IH, now they have it on fortune (meaning the housing price has increased from $10 to $150) since they no longer make it, they are slowly selling then stock they have. If you are unsure about what housing you have just put up a pic and I can tell yah.


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help, I certainly can use all I can get. 

This is a gas IH 504. I have read that with some good photos, there are persons that can tell the manufactured year. I might have to go that route. 

I am understanding what you are describing on the housing. Mine had a 1/2 moon shaped(if I remember correctly) piece of metal which had to be removed to get the gear out. You're saying this is the new style? Can't imagine it having been changed before, but maybe so. I saw a housing priced at $155, ridiculous!

I am seeing a lot of these old 504's on the forums, which have orange paint, beneath the red. I have my thought, what is yours?

The starter was rebuilt today, and am still working on other little things with the tractor. The battery holder has just about disintegrated, and needs to be replaced. Waiting to order a valve cover gasket, so I can get the tach. cable and all, on the same order.


----------



## welch88 (May 22, 2013)

Sounds like the tractor is coming along .

As for the housing, you do have the second run of the housings, which is a good thing since the new gear fits in that. I had to file the metal down on the new gear to fit in the old housing.

The orange paint under the red, I have no clue, maybe it was a visibility thing or something. I have no clue I'm more on mechanical side of things, I have never painted a tractor before.

Let me know if you need anymore help, I'll be glad to give any advice.


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm going to take a picture of the housing and have you look at it, before I order the gear. 
The thought occurred to me that the tractor may have once been the property of the State Highway Department. Thus the orange paint. I'm no mechanic, nor have I painted any tractors. I'm a dirt moving hobbyist......

Thanks for your continued help.


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

Here are the pictures which I stated I would get. One is of the tachometer drive gear housing. The other two pictures are a shot to the left, and below the drivers seat (also has the same thing on the other side). Do these have to do with the brakes, is there something missing? The fourth picture is of the tractor as I brought it home. Can you tell if this is a factory IH loader, or an aftermarket product?


----------



## welch88 (May 22, 2013)

Yes you have the new housing, the new gear will fit.. . That is probably a factory loader. A standard option when purchasing these tractors. As for the brakes, I'll get back to u. Not sure


----------

